# Why oh why am i struggling with my 5 iron



## Hallsy (Oct 5, 2017)

For some time now i have struggled to hit my 5 iron consistently.
My 6 iron i can strike well with a nice highish ball flight but for some reason my 5 hardly launches and considering its only 3degrees of difference i cannot get a good strike.
Ive tried different ball positions etc but it still launches too low.
Looks like a 5 hybrid for the bag


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2017)

Because 5 irons come from the pits of hell.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2017)

Yep, I can hit a 1 iron better than my 5 iron - what makes you so special, you think you can hit a 5 iron?


----------



## User62651 (Oct 5, 2017)

Maybe trying to hit it too hard, advise a slow backswing with a  nice and wide takeaway, then a slow transition so you dont cast it. It wont be slow but by thinking slow it down it might help you find some timing. If you can hit a good 6 a 5 shouldn't be much harder, it's become a head thing now, a mental block I think. Break it down and start slowly then build up as the shot results improve.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 5, 2017)

It sounds as if you're getting your upper body too far ahead of the ball at impact causing the club to lose loft


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 5, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Maybe trying to hit it too hard, advise a slow backswing with a  nice and wide takeaway, then a slow transition so you dont cast it. It wont be slow but by thinking slow it down it might help you find some timing. If you can hit a good 6 a 5 shouldn't be much harder, it's become a head thing now, a mental block I think. Break it down and start slowly then build up as the shot results improve.
		
Click to expand...

I have a slowish takeaway but although it feels a good strike there is no height. Something for me to work on though so thank you :thup:




Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, I can hit a 1 iron better than my 5 iron - what makes you so special, you think you can hit a 5 iron? 

Click to expand...

Everyone says im special :fore:



bobmac said:



			It sounds as if you're getting your upper body too far ahead of the ball at impact causing the club to lose loft
		
Click to expand...

I do find having the ball further forward than normal slightly better results but the bad shot is then a thin. Il try to hang back a bit. Thank you


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			It sounds as if you're getting your upper body too far ahead of the ball at impact causing the club to lose loft
		
Click to expand...

Me, me - that's me that is&#128077;&#128549;


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 5, 2017)

Binned 5 iron last year. 

5 hybrid kills it for consistency of strike.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 5, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Me, me - that's me that is&#62541;&#63013;
		
Click to expand...

No wonder you cant hit a driver to save yourself


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			It sounds as if you're getting your upper body too far ahead of the ball at impact causing the club to lose loft
		
Click to expand...




			
				Hallsy said:
			
		


			I do find having the ball further forward than normal slightly better results but the bad shot is then a thin. Il try to hang back a bit. Thank you
		
Click to expand...

I have similar 5 iron problems, but I also had a slight improvement from having the ball slightly forward in stance. As well as that, I started gripping the club an inch further down and got another slight improvement.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			No wonder you cant hit a driver to save yourself  

Click to expand...

But I can hit a 3 wood..&#129300;


----------



## Dasit (Oct 5, 2017)

Probably not got the cluehead speed for a 5 iron


Try moving to hybrids or 7 wood etc




My 5 iron is no harder to hit than 6 or 7, just goes an extra 10 yards than 6 etc


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 5, 2017)

I remember a post from Garyinderry regarding long irons v hybrids and I think club head speed on long irons is critical to their success or failure. The gist being you need plenty of it or you are best going to hybrids. It was actually a therapeutic read for me as I have struggled for a long time with long irons and it put my mind to rest. Stop fighting them, accept they are not for me, work with lofted hybrids which are okay with a slower swing. I now no longer agonise about trying to hit a 4 or 5 iron. Bring peace to your life, forget them .


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2017)

I hit my 5 iron pretty well TBH, well all of them really. But it didn't happen overnight, it took work and practice and a few lessons along the way.

worth it in the long run


----------



## DaveR (Oct 5, 2017)

There's a few old Doris's on here if you can't even manage to hit a modern 5 iron  :ears:

Hybrids instead?.........man up and grow a pair   :rofl:


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 5, 2017)

In modern sets 5 iron is what I consider the transition club, just that extra half an inch of club length and the 4 degrees difference in face angle may not seem huge but these days I now struggle to hit one straight. This year I bit the bullet and switched to 24 degree rescue instead.

Probably part of for me was that the 5 iron was my 'go to' club for use on the range so I used to hit one very well, these days I virtually never go to the range.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2017)

jim8flog said:



			In modern sets 5 iron is what I consider the transition club, just that extra half an inch of club length and the 4 degrees difference in face angle may not seem huge but these days I now struggle to hit one straight. This year I bit the bullet and switched to 24 degree rescue instead.

Probably part of for me was that the 5 iron was my 'go to' club for use on the range so I used to hit one very well, these days I virtually never go to the range.
		
Click to expand...

isn't 24 deg the same as a 4 iron, so getting a 24 deg hybrid surely isn't a direct replacement for a 5 iron?


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 5, 2017)

My srixon 5 iron is 24 degrees and my sldr 5 iron is 24 degrees. So my problem is I'm really trying to hit a 4 iron :lol:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 5, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			isn't 24 deg the same as a 4 iron, so getting a 24 deg hybrid surely isn't a direct replacement for a 5 iron?
		
Click to expand...


Depends on the strength of the iron lofts.  My titleist 4 hybrid is 24 and 5 hybrid is 27.  Smashing clubs.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Depends on the strength of the iron lofts.  My titleist 4 hybrid is 24 and 5 hybrid is 27.  Smashing clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Acquired an old Cleveland Launcher 5 hybrid today to try - 26Â° and it really is like cheating..!!


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2017)

Best way to hit 5 iron well is to put a 4 iron in your bag. That will then be the club you struggle with.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 5, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Depends on the strength of the iron lofts.  My titleist 4 hybrid is 24 and 5 hybrid is 27.  Smashing clubs.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Acquired an old Cleveland Launcher 5 hybrid today to try - 26Â° and it really is like cheating..!!
		
Click to expand...

Do we have a shakes head smiley? :smirk:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 5, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Do we have a shakes head smiley? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Watch it you.  Have you hit a proper fade yet? :ears:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 5, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Watch it you.  Have you hit a proper fade yet? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Funny you should say that.

Have you figured out how to hit a 3 iron yet?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 5, 2017)

I have thanks for asking.  I bought one of these. Tried it out today. Goes like stink. 




   #linksdream


----------



## One Planer (Oct 5, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I have thanks for asking.  I bought one of these. Tried it out today. Goes like stink. 

View attachment 23750


   #linksdream
		
Click to expand...

What kind of mutant nonsense is that


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2017)

One Planer said:



			What kind of mutant nonsense is that 

Click to expand...

It's a cheating stick, his bag by the sounds of it is full of them &#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 5, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I have thanks for asking.  I bought one of these. Tried it out today. Goes like stink. 

View attachment 23750


   #linksdream
		
Click to expand...

Yep great clubs - have them in the 2,3 and 4


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep great clubs - have them in the 2,3 and 4
		
Click to expand...

I spotted a 7 jpx fli hi on ebay with an x stiff kbs shaft.  I thought to myself, I have to try that.  Thought maybe it will replace my 6 iron.  Turned out to be a straight like for like iron replacement when I tested it at the range. 

It is so easy to hit I was on ebay then searching for a 6 head.  Very hard to come by. Even more so in a stiff shaft. A women's club turned up but collection only. Won the auction, got the guy to chop the head off and pop it in an envelope. Just had it re-shafted today. 

Absolutely delighted with the set up. 

Long iron is an 8. :rofl:


The 3 iron is for the links when I will drop my gap wedge.  Jobs a Gooden.


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 5, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Binned 5 iron last year. 

5 hybrid kills it for consistency of strike.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got a 5 hybrid (Titleist 816) on loan from my pro and boy its an awesome club! Goes a mile, lovely flight and super easy to hit.


----------



## David Lake (Oct 6, 2017)

Have your clubheads measured for both loft and lie angle by a professional club builder to ensure proper specs.  If they are okay and you still have a problem with your #5 iron I would suggest making the lie angle more upright - approximately the same as your #6 iron.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			isn't 24 deg the same as a 4 iron, so getting a 24 deg hybrid surely isn't a direct replacement for a 5 iron?
		
Click to expand...


It  depends on the manufacturer. It is a MD Seve their gapping is 18 (3), 21 (4) 24 (5)

Taylormade Rescue M2 their gapping is 19 (3), 22 (4), 25(5)


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			isn't 24 deg the same as a 4 iron, so getting a 24 deg hybrid surely isn't a direct replacement for a 5 iron?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily. The 5 iron in my Callaway Warbird set is 23 degrees.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Not necessarily. The 5 iron in my Callaway Warbird set is 23 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

you 5 iron is stronger than my 4 iron then. 

Traditions lofts are;
1iron 16
2 iron 18
3 iron 21
4 iron 24
5 iron 27
6 iron 30
7 iron 34
8 iron 38
9 iron 43
PW 47 , but not so long ago a Pw was 50


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			you 5 iron is stronger than my 4 iron then. 

Traditions lofts are;
1iron 16
2 iron 18
3 iron 21
4 iron 24
5 iron 27
6 iron 30
7 iron 34
8 iron 38
9 iron 43
PW 47 , but not so long ago a Pw was 50
		
Click to expand...

Had mine over a year now but initially I never knew what the lofts were, I emailed Callaway a few months ago to find out.
5 = 23
6 = 26
7 = 30
8 = 34.5
9 = 39
P = 44
S = 54

Yes they do appear to be very strong compared to most sets of irons I see. Possibly why I also struggle with my 5 iron. Long term goals (next year maybe), I might be looking to get a set Mizuno JPX's. The lofts are a lot softer on them I think.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Had mine over a year now but initially I never knew what the lofts were, I emailed Callaway a few months ago to find out.
5 = 23
6 = 26
7 = 30
8 = 34.5
9 = 39
P = 44
S = 54

Yes they do appear to be very strong compared to most sets of irons I see. Possibly why I also struggle with my 5 iron. Long term goals (next year maybe), I might be looking to get a set Mizuno JPX's. The lofts are a lot softer on them I think.
		
Click to expand...

most manufactures have strengthened the lofts over the last few years even the players clubs are a bit stronger. PW seems to be the favorite to start with. i think i saw a set recently where the PW was 42 deg, but can't remember who's though.

was a post on here recently about someone saying they were hitting their 4 iron well and wanted a 3 iron, so got a 21 deg flihi type only to find the 4 iron was the same loft, so already had a 3 iron:rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			most manufactures have strengthened the lofts over the last few years even the players clubs are a bit stronger. PW seems to be the favorite to start with. i think i saw a set recently where the PW was 42 deg, but can't remember who's though.

was a post on here recently about someone saying they were hitting their 4 iron well and wanted a 3 iron, so got a 21 deg flihi type only to find the 4 iron was the same loft, so already had a 3 iron:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha - yeah, the main reason I needed to find out the lofts were because I wanted to buy a gap wedge, but obviously had to make sure the gap was somewhere in between the PW and SW. If I hadn't have checked I probably would have got a 52 which would have been a bit close to the SW loft. Ended up buying a 50 because if I do get Mizunos and the lofts are a tad softer, the 50 should still fit in ok.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Haha - yeah, the main reason I needed to find out the lofts were because I wanted to buy a gap wedge, but obviously had to make sure the gap was somewhere in between the PW and SW. If I hadn't have checked I probably would have got a 52 which would have been a bit close to the SW loft. Ended up buying a 50 because if I do get Mizunos and the lofts are a tad softer, the 50 should still fit in ok.
		
Click to expand...

first decent set of irons i got when i started back in 2006 were 3-SW now most sets don't even have a 3 iron and only go up to PW


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			first decent set of irons i got when i started back in 2006 were 3-SW now most sets don't even have a 3 iron and only go up to PW
		
Click to expand...

My starter set that I got over a decade ago (Slazenger set from JJB sports or something) was D, 3W, 5W, 3-SW. Two years ago my mate started playing and nowadays the typical starter set that he got (his is Dunlop) has D, 3W, a hybrid and 4-SW I think. As you say, I never see iron sets with a 3 in them. It's either 4-PW or 5-SW. 

I must admit I didn't miss the 3 iron at all when I got the new irons. :lol:


----------



## David Lake (Oct 6, 2017)

Up until 2010 there was a gentleman's agreement throughout the golf industry as to loft/lie angles in relation to the numbered irons.  This changed when TaylorMade began strengthening the loft angles on their irons with the result being that today there is no standardization in the golf industry as to loft angles which means that one brand's #7 iron might be the equivalent to another brand's #6 iron. This was pure marketing hype and, in my opinion, a deception to consumers as it was done in order to give the illusion that a particular brand's golf clubs produce increased distance. You have heard golfers say it a thousand times: "I can hit this #8 iron one club farther then my old #8 iron". The fact is that they can't. What they can do is hit an #8 iron with a 35Âº loft angle farther than an #8 iron with a 39Âº loft angle.

This created another serious problem for the customer because prior to 2010 the standard was a 4Âº loft angle progression between all irons within a set (#3 iron through LW) which ensured an exact yardage gap between clubs.  Today this is not the case.  The #3 iron has been deleted by most companies because it is, in essence, a current #4 iron, and this basic re-numbering of irons has led to the elimination of a crucial middle iron.  As an example, the current loft angle progression of the TaylorMade M2s is:

Iron #	

4	19.0Âº
5	21.5Âº
6	25.0Âº
7	28.5Âº
8	33.0Âº
9	38.0Âº
PW	43.5Âº
GW	49.0Âº
SW	54.0Âº
LW	59.0Âº

With loft angle progressions of:

4 to 5	2.5Âº
5 to 6	3.5Âº
6 to 7	3.5Âº
7 to 8	4.5Âº
8 to 9	5.0Âº
9 to PW	5.5Âº
PW to GW	5.5Âº
GW to SW	5.0Âº
SW to LW	5.0Âº

As can be seen, by strengthening the loft angle of the long and middle irons the company has effectively eliminated a middle iron resulting in an extreme variance in loft angle progression and a decided yardage gap variance through a set. 

Here are the pre-2010 industry standard loft angles and loft angle progressions:

Iron #	

3	20.0Âº
4	24.0Âº
5	28.0Âº
6	32.0Âº
7	36.0Âº
8	40.0Âº
9	44.0Âº
PW	48.0Âº
GW	52.0Âº
SW	56.0Âº
LW	60.0Âº


3 to 4	4.0Âº
4 to 5	4.0Âº
5 to 6	4.0Âº
6 to 7	4.0Âº
7 to 8	4.0Âº
8 to 9	4.0Âº
9 to PW	4.0Âº
PW to GW	4.0Âº
GW to SW	4.0Âº
SW to LW	4.0Âº

I have used TaylorMade as an example but if you take an average of all of the brands on the market today you will find basically the same thing.

David Lake
One Iron Golf


----------



## OnTour (Oct 6, 2017)

Max I carry is a 6 iron, after that its hybrids never felt comfy with a 5 iron etc even tho I had a one iron 20+ yrs back 

Leave it out for the best


----------



## David Lake (Oct 6, 2017)

Here is a more comprehensive list (click on the picture):


----------

